# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Ndihme ne gjuhen gjermane

## tiana

Ju lutem ai qe ka mundesi dhe qe ka njohuri ne gj.gjermane a do te mund te me ndihmonte rreth nje eseje ne gjermanisht. Eseja per teme ka atdheun ose familjen. Pres pergjigje nga ju. Ju falemnderit per mirekuptim.

----------

